# Thoughts on Cape Horn 22OS



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Seriously considering upgrading to a Cape Horn 22OS. Noticed there were a few members on here that had one. Anyone majorly regret not getting the 24XS? I haven't been able to get on a 22OS yet but did look over a 24XS. Checked all the boxes, just not sure I want to spend that much money. The 22OS looks to be a fantastic boat for fishing, just not sure how well it will workout when bringing the family along (two young children). Storage is another concern. 

Any newer boat I get is going feel like a major upgrade over what I have now. I would really appreciate any feedback from owners. Would love to make the 22OS work for my needs and save some money.


----------



## Brudda94 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a 24XS. For me the second engine was the deciding factor. I really wanted the redundancy. It does cost more and not just initial purchase, but double maintenance. But if I wasn’t making trips to the edge one engine would have been ok for me. I know lots of guys make that same run with single engines. I just wasn’t comfortable with it.


----------

